# Pen exploded



## Dan S (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey there,
One of the pens I recently completed exploded and ruined the clothing of the woman I gave it to.  Is this a common problem or am I just pretty danged lucky on my first time out?  I have to say I'm pretty ticked about this.  It was not a cheap kit (tycoon) nor were they cheap jeans.  
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Haynie (Sep 16, 2011)

What do you mean exploded?


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 16, 2011)

Actually pen explosions are quite common!  I would say 1 out of 5 will explode within the first two weeks of use if the user doesn't keep the pen tilted at 10 degrees when not in use.

Did you not tell her to keep the pen tilted?


----------



## ctubbs (Sep 17, 2011)

Dan, i have had many pens explode, blow up, disintegrate on the lathe but never once in service.  Was she carrying it in her jean pocket where it may have been stressed or badly bent?  Even a Bic will come apart under those conditions.
Charles


----------



## cwolfs69 (Sep 17, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> Actually pen explosions are quite common!  I would say 1 out of 5 will explode within the first two weeks of use if the user doesn't keep the pen tilted at 10 degrees when not in use.
> 
> Did you not tell her to keep the pen tilted?


no wonder ive had so many problems with these. ive been telling my folks 8½ degrees


----------



## warthog (Sep 17, 2011)

*Pen Explosion*

Does this mean that women can't carry these pens in their purses? BY explosion...are you referring to the pen losing its ink by flowing backwards or just falling apart or what? This is all very confusing to me.


----------



## Rangertrek (Sep 17, 2011)

Maybe the CA glue finish was heated up by the pants friction action and ignited. :biggrin:


----------



## sffone (Sep 17, 2011)

That's something I've never heard of.  I can't imagine what would cause a pen to actually explode.


----------



## tim self (Sep 17, 2011)

I've never heard of one exploding either, have had a cap unscrew and ink out because of that.  Definately need more info on this one.  Even with the cheapest refill.


----------



## diamundgem (Sep 17, 2011)

I have left pens in a hot car and they start to leak but have never had one explode. I think you probably mean that it leaked. heat will cause them to do that


----------



## t001xa22 (Sep 17, 2011)

The only problem I've noticed is that on rare occasions, the cartridge will leak out the ball tip, usually under extreme heat conditions and/or in contact with a lot of perspiration. This seems to be true only on the stock Cross or Parker cartridges. On the contrary, I have never had a problem with the upgrade units like Private Reserve, Schmidt, and Hauser.


----------



## hunter-27 (Sep 17, 2011)

t001xa22 said:


> The only problem I've noticed is that on rare occasions, the cartridge will leak out the ball tip, usually under extreme heat conditions and/or in contact with a lot of perspiration. This seems to be true only on the stock Cross or Parker cartridges. On the contrary, I have never had a problem with the upgrade units like Private Reserve, Schmidt, and Hauser.


I've never heard of a pen "exploding" or of a Hauser being an upgrade.


----------



## renowb (Sep 17, 2011)

That sounds fishy!


----------



## nativewooder (Sep 17, 2011)

I didn't know that pens "explode"!  I would question where the pen was and did she "explode" the pen when she bent over or squatted down!:biggrin:  Or if there were any tire treads on the remains!:biggrin:


----------



## KenV (Sep 17, 2011)

Hope it was not around an airport or an airplane -- we could replace removing shoes with having to have pens prohibited from airports.


----------



## ttpenman (Sep 17, 2011)

Hope Homeland Security doesn't read this forum.  Of course they won't bother to check out whether it's real or not.

The TSA agents will all become pen collectors.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 17, 2011)

Just came back from a visit with my dad in OK.  I gave him one of the very first pens I made...slimline with the stock kit refill.  It was about 18 months old.  I pulled it apart and found that the refill had leaked all inside the pen.  Wasn't leaking out, but I had to use alcohol and q-tips to get all the ink out of the pen and get it cleaned up.  They have been having very hot weather, and AC is turned off if he is gone from the house any length of time. I don't know if that is what caused the refill to leak, but it surely made a mess.

 I replaced it with a Fisher Space Pen refill from my purse pen.  I've started replacing all the stock refills with genuine Cross refills, or Fisher refills.


----------



## Dudley Young (Sep 17, 2011)

Must a been a hot chick. LOL


----------



## Dan S (Sep 17, 2011)

I should have been a bit more clear in this day and age.  She had the pen in her pocket and all of the ink leaked out all over her clothing.  She was not happy.  Outside of these details I don't have more information.  I just needed to vent I suppose.  

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 17, 2011)

If it was a fountain pen, the refill could have come lose in the body of the pen and she had it stored with the cap down in her pocket and all the ink leaked out.


----------



## hunter-27 (Sep 17, 2011)

Dan S said:


> I should have been a bit more clear in this day and age.  She had the pen in her pocket and all of the ink leaked out all over her clothing.  She was not happy.  Outside of these details I don't have more information.  I just needed to vent I suppose.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


You still have not mentioned the type of pen(fountain?).  More info and I'm sure you will get some good prevention ideas for the future.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 17, 2011)

I just went through several shirts with ballpoints in my pocket that "wicked" into the lint in the pocket.  I washed them, usting standard "spotting technique" (detergent on the spot, let it soak, use toothbrush, etc)  Three of the four came completely clean on the second washing.  The fourth was a knit shirt (polo type), which was, indeed, ruined.

The faster you get to washing it, the better your chances.

I too would suspect these pants are tight and she "mis-shaped" the pen in driving the car.  But no matter what you say, you are unlikely to make her happy.

In the immortal words of Forrest Gump, "Stupid is as stupid does", which undoubtedly is NOT what she wants to hear.


----------



## Pete275 (Sep 17, 2011)

Best remover of pen ink I've found believe it or not is aerosol hair spray. Also it seems the cheaper the better.

Wayne


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 17, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> Actually pen explosions are quite common! I would say 1 out of 5 will explode within the first two weeks of use if the user doesn't keep the pen tilted at 10 degrees when not in use.


Can you reverse an explosion by tilting the bits to -10?
I'd like to salvage an exploded pen. :tongue:


----------



## t001xa22 (Sep 17, 2011)

Wayne, I was always told that the reason hair spray works so well is the alcohol in it. Just a guess.


----------



## gwilki (Sep 17, 2011)

You mentioned that it was a Tycoon. So, it was either a roller ball or a fountain pen, as I don't think that the Tycoon comes in a ballpoint. Roller ball refills are sealed, so I'm guessing that it was a fountain pen. (I hope that my Sherlock Holmes lessons are still working.) So, maybe, either the cartridge or the converter loosened from the feed. If it's the converter, you should check to see if the fit is tight. If not, toss it and replace it with a new one. If it was a cartridge, just toss it and put in a new one. Make sure that either is pushed up tightly into the feed. If the pen simply leaked from the nib itself, as fountain pens can from time to time, make sure that she does not put it into her pocket upside down.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 17, 2011)

FP's and pants pockets do NOT go together.


----------



## ctubbs (Sep 17, 2011)

If it is a fountain, keep a spare cart in the top.  That will keep the open cart in place so it can't leak. I had one come loose on me once, luck was with me as the pen was in my pocket and did not leak.
Charles


----------



## Chthulhu (Sep 17, 2011)

DurocShark said:


> FP's and pants pockets do NOT go together.



With a *very* few commercially-made exceptions. 

Actually, *no* pen that you want to keep in good condition should ever go in a jeans pocket.


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 19, 2011)

I think it was the fabric friction that caused it to overheat. 

And what is it with this 10 degree tilt stuff. Are you pulling my leg????


----------

